# Couple of big ones finished up



## sharpeblades (Nov 30, 2011)

Here are a couple of big tactical survival knives i just finished up - 1/4in. CPM-154 stainless blades one in  textured  black micatra with red spacers and the other in green canvas micarta -Both knives come with a fire steel and sharpening rod and 3 way mini lite.Thanks for looking


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 30, 2011)

That's a neat package there.  Likum! Looks a lot like the one I carried in Baghdad.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice Raleigh - great job!


----------



## dmedd (Nov 30, 2011)

Very nice sir!


----------



## Razor Blade (Nov 30, 2011)

Thats a knife to quote the movie. Them is purty RT . Nice work buddy


----------



## tedsknives (Nov 30, 2011)

very nice Raleigh


----------



## sharpeblades (Dec 1, 2011)

John- Dennis -David thank you guys


----------



## Redneck1919 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Survival knives*

I am a little behind times here but happened to see these survival knives. You do beautiful work. 
Please PM me as to prices and availability. I like the black handles best. I am interested in three.
Would also like to know if you can stamp initials on the blade where it meets the handle, and what is the overall size?
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 7, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## nkbigdog (Jan 7, 2012)

Saweet!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 7, 2012)

Thank you sir


----------



## R1150R (Jan 7, 2012)

Those look very businesslike.


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 8, 2012)

Thank you sir; and they are


----------



## Redbow (Jan 9, 2012)

Beautiful work Mr. Raleigh..


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 13, 2012)

Redbow thank you sir


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jan 14, 2012)

Mr. Raleigh, what do I have to do to get a knife similar to the black handled beauty you have in this thread?


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 14, 2012)

Just tell me to get started on it is all you have to do


----------



## OconeeDan (Jan 14, 2012)

Good looking knives Raleigh!


----------



## sharpeblades (Jan 15, 2012)

Dan thank you sir ;and glad to see you back posting again


----------



## TBurnham (Mar 14, 2012)

Your tactical/survival knives are top notch......would love to own one, one day!!! Great work!!!


----------



## jbrooker (Mar 14, 2012)

those are good looking blades for sure RT


----------



## godogs57 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful work Raleigh....


----------



## rifleroom (Mar 15, 2012)

Mr. T would one of these beauties happen to be mine?! please please please? hehe!


----------



## sharpeblades (Mar 16, 2012)

TBurnham~jbrooker~Hank ;Thank you gentlemen


----------

